# 67 Wheel and Tire Setup



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

My 67 is currently running on stock 14" x 6" Rally II rims with Goodrich T/A Radials. 
I would like to switch to either a 16" or 17" Rally II setup with modern "W" speed rated radials and am looking for input as to the best way to go.
The options that my local tire guy is telling me will work best are:

1) 16" x 8" wheels with a 4" backspace (rims are also available with a 4.5" backspace) all the way around, with 245/50 R16 tires.

2) 17" x 8" wheels with a 4.5" backspace all the way around, with 245/45 R17 tires.

Any input as to the above, or anything "better" would be appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Clearance can vary quite a bit from car to car, even the same make/model, just because of a car's individual history - i.e. has it ever been hit, did the guys on the line have a 'bad day' that day during assembly, etc. Personally, I'd never take anyone's "word for it" on what would fit and what wouldn't. I'd measure specifically for the car. I used one of those "Percy's Wheel-Rite" tools to measure my car for what size, diameter, and backspacing I needed to get things to fit. It worked really well.

Bear


----------



## EVERS3 (May 18, 2012)

Great advise Bear, I've seen them on the Summit site, will probably save me a ton of time!
Thanks


----------

